# Hpi Rtr 3 Rs4 Evo



## Customf1 (Jun 4, 2006)

I am thinking about buying a HPI RTR RS4 Evo and was wondering if I can get some opinions from this board. Driveway-Parking Lot- Street basher here. Thanks, Howard


----------

